# Possible abortion?



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

As some of you know we got our Nubian doe, Semi Sweet on November 10th. She was/is supposed to be due around December 20th (she was put in with the buck on July 18, but her breeder doesn't think that she came into heat until about a week afterward).
Yesterday morning Semi Sweet didn't show as much interest in her food as she usually does. Last night while I was brushing her, she only nibbled at her feed. And to make things worse, I was leading her into the evening pen when our extremely hyper 1.5 year old Border Collie came racing into the stanchion room and past us. Semi Sweet freaked out and ran outside and a little ways along the cow pasture fence in the woods. I brought her back and petted and talked to her to calm her down a bit.

This morning she is acting very odd. Not interested at all in her sweet feed, just barely nibbling at her alfalfa pellets, and she keeps getting up and down. She seems very uncomfortable and her stomach, though smaller, looks tight. I thought I saw the kid(s) moving, and she also let me walk up to her and grab her collar to check her ligs (she is pretty shy and normally does NOT let me do that). Her ligs are soft. 

I am really bummed. Out of all the does I have that will kid this year, I am looking forward to hers the most. It will be the nicest one and likely the only one I was going to retain.
I am guessing that there is nothing I can do? I took her two Nubian companions out of the pen so she is alone. I am _really _hoping that the breeder just got the date wrong (unlikely).

Thanks!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

And she is also staring off into space, and occasionally will lift her head up in a weird way.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd at least get B complex and probiotics into her. If she is aborting you can't stop it but she may just be stressed and a good dose of B complex should help.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Okay, thank you. She is resting a little better now. The only problem is that she is back to her normal self in that she won't let me catch her. I don't want to stress her out, but I need to get the B Complex in her so I will try. 

I talked to the breeder and she said that shortly after Semi Sweet kidded this past spring, she had put a couple of January kids in the same pen with her. One of those kids was a buckling, and so it is possible that he bred her, although the breeder doesn't think it's probable. 
Also, the does shared a fence line with the adult buck before they were let in with him. The fence was made out of goat wire (I think 2 x 4 inches).


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh, and every few minutes she coughs once or twice. Should I be concerned?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would need to get a temp on her. Coughing doesn't necessarily mean anything but coupled with a temp would.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I got some B complex/probiotic in her. I also checked her ligs again - I can barely feel them. 
She appears to have "dropped", her sides (particularly the right) are very sunken in. 

On the bright side she is eating hay and nibbling more at her alfalfa pellets. Though last time I checked, she was just standing by the hay bucket and would gently press her head against the hay and close her eyes. I hope she's okay. :/


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Another picture...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There can be all kinds of due dates there, if she shared a fence with a mature buck, was in with a buckling, who could of bred her and the big buck she was exposed too. So there is a possibility she can be due at anytime. 

Not eating can be rumen issues or she is getting closer to kidding. Keep a close eye on her.

Good luck.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks! She's been resting somewhat peacefully. I'm hoping she won't kid until mid-late December, although I'm relieved that there is a possibility she could be due around now. 
After she got up, stretched and pooped/peed I took her temp (was that good timing?), it was 105.8. That is too high, correct?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, yes way too high.

Does she stink in the vulva area?


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> And she is also staring off into space, and occasionally will lift her head up in a weird way.


That's what one of mine did when she was in labor.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> I got some B complex/probiotic in her. I also checked her ligs again - I can barely feel them.
> She appears to have "dropped", her sides (particularly the right) are very sunken in.
> 
> On the bright side she is eating hay and nibbling more at her alfalfa pellets. Though last time I checked, she was just standing by the hay bucket and would *gently press her head against the hay and close her eyes*. I hope she's okay. :/


That too.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is really high. Does her breathing sound normal/lungs clear?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I just went out there. So far her breathing sounds normal, although she still coughs every few minutes whether standing or lying down.



toth boer goats said:


> Oh wow, yes way too high.
> 
> Does she stink in the vulva area?


No, she doesn't. It just has that normal, musty goat smell. I took her temp again, this time it was 105.4. What should I do about it? She also seems a lot slimmer, and I can't feel the kid(s) anymore. Ligs are just baaaarely palpable.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Do you have any Banamine?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

No, I don't. Can you get it from a vet?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you need Banamine and a safe antibiotic.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

It is the only place you can get it from, because it is RX (frown) It will bring that fever down and relieve the feverish pain she is in. It is not an antibiotic, so won't do anything about the infection that is causing that fever. But it should make her less miserable. It is also an anti-inflammatory.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Sounds like you need Banamine and a safe antibiotic.


What kind of antibiotic?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry. Please know that. If you have to choose helping the doe vs helping the kids, please help the doe.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> What kind of antibiotic?


I don't know, I don't know what is wrong. Keep her safe. An anti-biotic may cause her to lose the kids, if she is not already aborting. But please don't risk her over her kids.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I'm so sorry. Please know that. If you have to choose helping the doe vs helping the kids, please help the doe.


Thanks. I definitely would choose the doe over the kids if it comes to that. 
I'm going to give the vet a call ASAP!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I so feel for you right now.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank you so much! I'll keep y'all updated. It's probably going to be a long night...


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

hugs


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

What does her udder development look like? If it were me, and i could not get a vet out tonight, i would give her aspirin for the fever and comfort - can anyone else comment if that would be a good idea?

Hope all is okay, thinking of you....


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She is a 2nd freshener. Last week her udder filled a teeny tiny bit, but other than that it hasn't changed much. She now has a bit of mucus as well.  
We are waiting on our vet to answer about the banamine. If she doesn't answer soon we might give Semi Sweet aspirin... but would it be wise to give her both banamine and aspirin?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

We are also going to see if a vet can come out and see her tonight.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

> What does her udder development look like? If it were me, and i could not get a vet out tonight, i would give her aspirin for the fever and comfort - can anyone else comment if that would be a good idea?


 I agree a picture of udder development would be really good. the aspirin is a good idea too. hope she is ok. good luck with the vet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ask your vet which one would be safe for a pregnant goat.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

@Old Post Farm - I somehow missed your latest comment. Below is a picture of her udder from last week - when I noticed that it had filled in a little bit. One teat is a little bigger than the other but hopefully it will even out when she kids, although that is certainly not my top priority right now lol!

One of the vets was able to give us banamine, hurray!!! I just have it to her, along with a couple other things to help her appetite along and also to give her energy.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Nothing new this morning. She was shivering a bit so I hung up a heat lamp for her, which she LOVED, lol.

She still seems pretty uncomfortable. I was wondering if I should glove up and go in to see if she's dilated yet? Maybe yesterday it was a false labor?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is her temp today?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Something else to consider is to watch her appetite. Not eating, head pressing, false labor signs can sometimes be related to pregnancy toxemia and I would check if she has any ketones in her urine


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I tried to take her temp but the thermometer stopped working. :/ 
And I have to leave for an ortho appointment at noon and probably won't get back until around 4:00.  My mom will keep an eye on her while I'm gone. I'll update y'all tonight, thanks!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If that temp remains high, she needs antibiotics started. 
Banamine is safe to use. 
PenG, is safe for preggo's, 1 cc per 20 lbs SQ. Be sure to pull back on the syringe before injecting to check for blood, if there is, remove and try a different spot. Give for 5-7 day, 2 x a day. Nuflor RX is also safe.

Not sure if it is uterine or pneumonia. But the cough may say pneumonia. 
Please get a vet to look at her as soon as possible. 
I would get advice from a vet on what is best for her.

From the pics, she doesn't look close, but they can fool ya.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Tonight when I got back my Mom said that Semi hadn't really been up at all. She wasn't eating anything either, so we had a vet come out. 

The vet didn't know for sure what is wrong with her, but she thinks it could be pregnancy toxemia.  She gave Semi some Excenel (an antibiotic), calcium via an IV fluid bag, and some kind of sugar gel to give her energy. 

Anything else we can do? Would it be OK to put another goat (it would be a mild tempered one that knows her and is not bossy) in with her for company?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't have anything to add, just...(((HUGS)))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like the vet covered it all for now.
Starting the antibiotics was good, with that high temp.
Did the vet give any banamine? I would ask for that, it will help with appetite and bring down her temp, if it is still high. If not, giving her fortified vit B complex may help snap in her appetite. 6 cc's per 100 lbs SQ. 1 or 2 x a day, depending on appetite.

She needs to eat, making a alfalfa pellet slurry may help. Feed it with a large syringe(no needle).

If you can, get some oat hay, try to give her some of that as well. When my goats are not feeling well they seem to eat some oat hay. But not the alfalfa hay that they need.

As for a buddy, not sure, it may or may not help. But you don't want the other goat eating all her feed either. 

I would allow her out to graze, I also find goats that are not feeling great will go nibble on browse. When they are confined, they seem to get more depressed like, so if she is locked in a pen, allow her out even if it is in the yard, but make sure all plants are edible and safe for her. If you allow her out with the other goats to graze, be there and watch so the other goats won't hurt her. Remove her if it gets out of hand.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> When they are confined, they seem to get more depressed like, so if she is locked in a pen, allow her out


I have found this to be very true! Even carrying out to lay in the sun makes her more cheerful.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Sounds like the vet covered it all for now.
> Starting the antibiotics was good, with that high temp.
> Did the vet give any banamine? I would ask for that, it will help with appetite and bring down her temp, if it is still high. If not, giving her fortified vit B complex may help snap in her appetite. 6 cc's per 100 lbs SQ. 1 or 2 x a day, depending on appetite.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! Today she is walking around normally, eating alfalfa hay and also a little bit of grain. She has diarrhea though, which I guess was caused by the antibiotic. Hopefully it will go away soon.

I put her in a larger, more open pen with her buddy (Midge) who is due mid January and could probably use the alfalfa hay, although I hope she doesn't get fat - I may need to switch her out with somebody else soon....

Oh, and Semi got banamine on Monday and today I gave her 5.5cc's (she's small, around 90 pounds) of B Complex.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, stop the grain until she stops scouring. Hay and some browse is OK. Just not a lot of browse if it is lush. That will make things worse, just short times on it. 

Yeah, you don't want the other doe to get too fat, not good.


----------

